# Man kommt eben zu nichts.



## Parsu

Good day, everybody. I was wondering if one of you could explain "Man kommt eben zu nichts." to me. I would be most grateful. If it helps, the person said "Das hört jetzt auf." right after it.


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forum!

Please describe the context.

Thank you,
elroy - moderator


----------



## Parsu

Okie dokie! He said "Ich will wieder jeden Sonntag ins Museum gehen, das kann mir ja nichts schaden. Oder lieber jeden zweiten Sonntag - den anderen Sonntag werden wir Ausflüge machen. Man kennt ja sein eigenes Land nicht mehr. Man kommt eben zu nichts."


----------



## JClaudeK

z.B.: Gestern Abend wollte ich noch meine Schwester anrufen, aber ich bin nicht mehr dazu gekommen. = ......, ich hatte keine Zeit mehr dafür.

Man kommt zu nichts. - Man hat nicht genug Zeit (um alles zu machen, was man gern machen würde).


----------



## Parsu

Thank you, but do you think you could explain it in English?


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> Ich bin nicht dazu gekommen. = Ich habe keine Zeit dafür gehabt.
> 
> Man kommt zu nichts. - Man hat nicht genug Zeit (um alles zu machen, was man gern machen würde).


Does one have to associate the meaning only with the time (Zeit)? Can't it mean "I don't manage to do anything" (no matter what the reason is)?


----------



## anahiseri

Yes, when you say "Ich komme zu nichts" this implies not having enough time.


----------



## Perseas

Thanks anahiseri!


----------



## Hutschi

Parsu said:


> Thank you, but do you think you could explain it in English?


Man kommt zu nichts.
You do not have enough time to do anything you want to do.

man kommt ja zu nichts - Englisch Übersetzung - Deutsch Beispiele | Reverso Context
Here I found: "You will never find the time."

To me this is a good equivalent.


----------



## Parsu

Thanks! I asked a person who is a native speaker of both French and German (he grew up speaking both languages) and he told me he would translate "Man kommt eben zu nichts." as "On n'arrive à rien." or "Nothing is being achieved."
The only problem is: how do you translate "eben"? He seems to have left it out of both his translations.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, "eben" is basically an intensifier here, confirms it  and shows a kind of resignation.
Often it is not translated.
It has for example following connotations:

1. as we know
2. in such cases
3. as usually
4. just (as particle)

"Nothing is being achieved." is correct.
with this I'd translate:

As usually in such cases nothing is being achieved.

This is much longer than the German phrase, but maybe you find a shorter translation in your native language.

"Eben" has lots of meanings, and some are excluded by context here.

The relevant meaning and form is particle (Partikel) here:

Duden | eben | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft

Menaing 1: verstärkt eine [resignierte] Feststellung, fasst bestätigend Vorangegangenes zusammen

strengthens a [resigned] statement, and summarizes the previous in an affirmative way.



Das ist eben so. That's just how it is.
Man kommt eben zu nichts. Just nothing is being achieved. (Does "just" work here?)


----------



## JClaudeK

Parsu said:


> he told me he would translate "Man kommt eben zu nichts." as "On n'arrive à rien."


I would agree with "On n'arrive à rien faire." -* in this context! *


But your friend is right (if you didn't give him any context): There is a second meaning for "Man kommt  zu nichts."
(BTW, that's the meaning I was first thinking of before you clarified the context - on elroy's demand .......)
See:


> kommen
> 12. ⟨zu etw. kommen⟩
> → es zu etw. bringen
> Bei deiner Faulheit wirst du zu nichts kommen. _( -  Avec ta paresse, tu n'arriveras à rien. )_
> → etw. erzielen, erreichen
> so kommen wir zu keinem Ende, nicht zum Ziel




As for "eben"


Hutschi said:


> "Eben" has lots of meanings, and some are excluded by context here.
> The relevant meaning and form is particle (Partikel) here:
> Meaning 1: verstärkt eine [resignierte] Feststellung, fasst bestätigend Vorangegangenes zusammen



eben =  a sign of resignation


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> I would agree with "On n'arrive à rien faire." -* in this context! *
> 
> 
> But your friend is right (if you didn't give him any context): There is a second meaning for "Man kommt  zu nichts."
> (BTW, that's the meaning I first though of, before you clarified the context - on elroy's demand .......)


I think this anwers my question too:


Perseas said:


> Does one have to associate the meaning only with the time (Zeit)? Can't it mean "I don't manage to do anything" (no matter what the reason is)?


----------



## Hutschi

Just an additional connotation:

"Man kommt zu nichts."

You have to do so many things you are forced to do that you cannot do anything you want to do.

= You run out of time and cannot do/achieve essential things.


(This is what Claude explained in #4 - in other words.)



Perseas said:


> Does one have to associate the meaning only with the time (Zeit)? Can't it mean "I don't manage to do anything" (no matter what the reason is)?



I do not think so. There is always a connotation that you run out of time. It has always connotation to time ressources in the given context.
But there are many reasons, even that you are lazy.
Ich bin so müde/erschöpft/faul, dass ich zu nichts komme.

It implies always that there is a reason.
Without reason it would be: Ich mache nichts.
----

The second meaning of "Man kommt zu nichts" is also available in "to achieve".

Ich komme zu nichts=Ich erreiche nichts (second meaning)=I will achieve nothing - in the sense of I will not get welfare/money/things etc. => I remain poor.
see also JClaudeK #12)


This is excluded by the context (a story by Tucholsky -- as given in another thread).
Tucholsky: Neues Leben


---


----------



## Perseas

Hutschi said:


> This is excluded by the context (a story by Tucholsky -- as given in another thread).
> Tucholsky: Neues Leben


Alles klar. Sorry, dass mir der Kontext völlig entgangen ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> Can't it mean "I don't manage to do [....] " (no matter what the reason is)?
> I think this anwers my question too.


 
Genau, das wollte ich auch noch klarstellen.


Hutschi said:


> There is always a connotation that you run out of time.


Nicht unbedingt, meiner Meinung nach.

Vergleiche (DWDS-Beispiele)


> 12. ⟨zu etw. kommen⟩
> > es zu etw. bringen
> _bei deiner Faulheit wirst du zu nichts kommen  _


Hier ist es keine Frage der Zeit, sondern des Willens,


> > etw. erzielen, erreichen
> _der Jäger kam nicht zum Schuss (= hatte keine *Gelegenheit*, einen Schuss abzugeben)  _


...... auch hier nicht unbedingt eine Frage der Zeit: die _Umstände_ haben es verhindert.

Und Duden:


> 10. Zeit, *Gelegenheit* für etwas finden
> 
> _endlich komme ich dazu, dir zu schreiben_
> _zum Waschen des Wagens, zum Reparieren des Radios bin ich noch nicht gekommen_




Es stimmt, meistens geht es um (manchmal fiktiven ) Zeitmangel.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Genau, das wollte ich auch noch klarstellen.
> 
> Nicht unbedingt, meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Vergleiche (DWDS-Beispiele)
> 
> Hier ist es keine Frage der Zeit, sondern des Willens,
> 
> ...... auch hier nicht unbedingt eine Frage der Zeit: die _Umstände_ haben es verhindert.
> 
> Und Duden:
> 
> 
> 
> Es stimmt, meistens geht es um (manchmal fiktiven ) Zeitmangel.





JClaudeK said:


> Genau, das wollte ich auch noch klarstellen.
> 
> Nicht unbedingt, meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Vergleiche (DWDS-Beispiele)
> 
> Hier ist es keine Frage der Zeit, sondern des Willens,
> 
> ...... auch hier nicht unbedingt eine Frage der Zeit: die _Umstände_ haben es verhindert.
> 
> Und Duden:
> 
> 
> 
> Es stimmt, meistens geht es um (manchmal fiktiven ) Zeitmangel.


"eine Gelegenheit finden" ist zeitlich.

die _Umstände_ haben es verhindert --- es könnte Umstände geben, das stimmt. Genügend Zeit, aber in Untersuchungshaft. Oder: Genügend Zeit, aber den Farbfilm vergessen.

In diesen Fällen würde ich aber nicht sagen: "Ich bin nicht dazu gekommen".
Ausnahme: als Ausrede. Manchmal schiebt man etwas vor, um etwas anderes nicht sagen zu müssen.

Beim Farbfilm würde ich eher sagen: Leider hat es nicht geklappt.

_bei deiner Faulheit wirst du zu nichts kommen_ _ - _hier stimmt es, dass es eher nicht fehlende Zeit ist.

Ich glaube nicht, dass Tucholsky gemeint hat: Ich bin zu faul. Das muss sich ändern.
(Beim nochmaligen Lesen: _Völlig ausgeschlossen ist es nicht_.)

Ihr habt recht.

_Statt die ganze Zeit im Schaukelstuhl zu hocken, sollten wir mal wieder einen Spaziergang machen._


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Tucholsky* gemeint hat: Ich bin zu faul. Das muss sich ändern.


Das habe ich ja nicht behauptet.
*übrigens, warum Tucholsky? Stammt das Zitat von Tucholsky?

Dazu (#4) stehe ich - in diesem Kontext - weiterhin


JClaudeK said:


> Man kommt zu nichts. - Man hat nicht genug Zeit (um alles zu machen, was man gern machen würde).



Ich glaube eher, dass der Sprecher Ausflüchte sucht: Wenn er wirklich wollte, könnte er wahrscheinlich_ wieder jeden Sonntag ins Museum gehen,_ aber in Wirklichkeit macht er lieber andere Dinge.


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, von Tucholsky. Ich habe die Quelle ergänzt. (Eigentlich gehören zu Zitaten immer Quellen, aber das weiß nicht jeder.)

_Ich stehe auch zu Deiner Antwort, denn es ist die "natürliche" Interpretation. (#4)_
Bis zur ausführlicheren Diskussion hätte ich es immer so verstanden. Ich habe dann solange hin und hergelesen, bis auch die unwahrscheinliche Interpretation Sinn ergab.

Und sollten es Ausflüchte sein, sind es hauptsächlich zeitliche.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ja, von Tucholsky. Ich habe die Quelle ergänzt.


Vielen Dank!
Ich konnte die Stelle nicht finden, weil Parsu (#3;  2. Teil) den Text nicht getreu zitiert hat.

Und die Angaben in #14 hatte ich übersehen.


----------



## ayuda?

*Re: "Man kommt eben zu nichts."
Also:*
Aber die Dinge werden jedoch nie erledigt/getan.
_Nothing ever/ever really comes of it._


----------



## JClaudeK

ayuda? said:


> *Also:*
> Aber die Dinge werden jedoch nie erledigt/getan.
> _Nothing ever/ever really comes of it._


The focus of your proposals is quite different from "man kommt eben zu nichts" !


----------



## Hutschi

ayuda? said:


> *Re: "Man kommt eben zu nichts."
> Also:*
> Aber die Dinge werden jedoch nie erledigt/getan.
> _Nothing ever/ever really comes of it._


JClaudeK is right in #22. The focus is different.  _Nothing ever/ever really comes of it._  is just a consequence. But "Nothing" is not really "nothing". It is often "nothing of what you want to do" or "... have to do".

For example,,you are disturbed so often that you run out of time.


----------

